# American Thanksgiving



## Adventure Barbie (Sep 26, 2014)

Anyone celebrating Thanksgiving and have an empty seat at your table? I am here from Maine, by myself, and Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday and would hate to miss it. I am just south of Porto now, but am willing to travel as I would like to leave this area soon. Too rainy and cool! Hope to hear from some one. My best, Barbara


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Barbara, you made it! Congratulations! How are you liking Portugal? We are there in December to house-hunt, can't wait! Melissa


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Barbara, if you search on facebook, there is a group called American Expats in Portugal, they are gathering for a proper Thanksgiving meal, you should look them up, to join in, if you don't receive another offer first. Melissa


----------



## Adventure Barbie (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello, Yes I am here...my time has been great, but weather where I am is miserable and the people just put more clothes on and not the wood stove! I need to get myself more south. Heading to Tomar next. As I remember that is where you want to be. I'ii be interested in checking it out. Also, will be interested in hearing about your house hunting experiances. My best, Barbara


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Barbara, Tomar yes, check out the Castle, really beautiful. If Tomar still too cold, keep heading South, maybe the Algarve is where you need to be. Enjoy! Melissa


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

Come to Lisboa! While we've been having our share of rain too, the temperature has been very mild. Just a light jacket so far, and no heating necessary!


----------



## Adventure Barbie (Sep 26, 2014)

I checked the weather in Tomar and it is 10 degrees warmer, that is a good thing. These people do not believe in heat, just more clothes. I'm looking forward to visiting Tomar, probably sooner than later. Barbara


----------



## Adventure Barbie (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for the invitation, I just might take you up on it. How many people do you expect to have? Is there a hostel or small hotel nearby? I am traveling for seven months so have to keep my expenses down. My best, Barbara


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Barbara, we have been viewing houses online to view in December. No central heating seems to be the norm for central Portugal, unheard of here in Pennsylvania lol.


----------



## Adventure Barbie (Sep 26, 2014)

Are you coming earlier than expected? I thought you originally said you would be here in March. I hope you find something interesting. How are you finding the prices? Barbara


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Barbara, we are house hunting in December, to move in hopefully March. Finding the house prices similar to here in PA, lovely 3 bedroom homes anywhere from $125000 to $150,000, move in ready, lots cheaper if you want to put in some work.


----------



## Adventure Barbie (Sep 26, 2014)

Interesting. Not too bad. Do you expect day to day expenses to be less? Taxes?


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Barbara, during our 10 week stay we found, grocery budget about the same, we ate out more for much less, phone with Internet with satelite TV costs half what it does here, petrol the same due to smaller vehicle than here in PA, typical American vehicle lol, clothing can cost more, property taxes are very cheap, sales tax is higher - but goods cost less so balances out. Health, car and house insurances cheaper.


----------



## Adventure Barbie (Sep 26, 2014)

Interesting. Thanks for the info. Sounds as though you have done your homework!


----------



## Adventure Barbie (Sep 26, 2014)

You said come to Lisbon with no follow up. Guess I will be missing Thanksgiving this year and it is my favorite holiday. Barbara


----------



## ScottGuy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Barbara, I'm in the same boat, having just arrived from LA, and now here in Sintra, I was looking for others celebrating TG...Did you find a table?


----------



## Adventure Barbie (Sep 26, 2014)

No I have not. I signed up to an expat thing on Facebook and someone said come to Lisbon, but nothing more. So it seems that I wil be homeless as well. I am going to Evora tomorrow if you want to met me there and maybe we could find a few others. Sintra is great and Evora is interesting and not as hilly. Keep in touch, Barbara


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness Barbara, I am so sorry if my comment was unclear! I was referring to the weather: Come to Lisboa, it's much warmer here. I am not hosting a dinner; if I had extended a dinner invitation, I certainly would have made it more detailed, if not on the public forum, then via private message (nothing in my inbox either). Hope you manage to have a "peru" dinner anyway


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Hope you have a Happy Thanksgiving, Canadian Thanksgiving has already gone by.

Just a note on cost difference and heat. Energy and water costs are quite a bit higher here than in Canada. Central heating is relatively new here and since so few homes are properly insulated is way too expensive for many people.


----------

